# can i use an aquarium for keeping frogs?



## jonboy8465 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi I'm new here. i have been keeping tropical fish for several years but i have to move house and the new one has wooden floors so will not support my 5 ft fish tank. can i keep frogs or other amphibians in this tank? if so what will i need to convert? what do you suggest i keep as a newbie? i would like something bright and active with real plants.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
There is no reason why the wooden flooring shouldn't accommodate a 5ft fish tank. The only thing you have to establish is which way the joists are running. The joists are the supporting structure that the floorboards are placed upon. There are people who have fishtanks in upstairs flats. Most baths are upstairs on wooden floors and they can be well heavy.
As long as the tank is placed acrossed the joists there shouldn't be any problem.

But yeh, you can use a fishtank for some frog species.


----------



## jonboy8465 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks for your reply, the tanks 5x2x2 so quite a bit more than a bath full. just want to play safe, i have several tanks so have room for the fish i want to keep. any suggestions for frogs and how to set up?


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

You should definitely look at a false bottom tank, google it, and you will find shmegloads of diy setups. With the size of tank you have you could really get a nice poison dart frog setup!


----------



## jonboy8465 (Mar 25, 2010)

Excelent! Thank you what else would you recomend or advise me to do with the tank to set it up for poison dart frogs?as I've said before I'm new to this and want to get it rightso they are happy from the start.


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to add mate, try posting all your questions in the amphibian section thats what i do :blush:

I use mushroom crate from the supermarket to do false bottoms in my vivrium


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a ton of how tos online, for dart frogs there is a site that has quite a few vivs, I believe it has dendroboard in the title... I just remember that site coming up a lot whenever I googled diy vivariums, funny thing was at the time I was researching setups for my bearded dragon, lol! 
There is quite a lot to setting up your viv, and if you are planning to put live plants in I would recommend getting the ecosystem up and running before introducing any frogs, in case you need to tear anything down. Good luck!


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha, yeah just checked it out, Dendroboard.com


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

yep deffinatly get an eco system up and running for atlest 6 weeks-2months so everything is up and running and you know ist doing as you wnat it too...

i wouldnt advice dart frogs! they realy are not an ideal beginner frog... i do belive if you put in hard work and some seriuosly dedicated research then you could most frogs as a first frog... but that doesnt amke them ideal... dart frogs are especialy sensitive and very unforgiveing with husbandry... i assuem they were suggested purely because they look great as display frogs, and they are generaly teh first frog assosciated with beautifull fully planted displays.. but they dont realy suit the rest of your needs..

possibly other, hardier, terestrial frogs would be much better... some semi aboreal frogs would also possibly be fine in a viv of this size?

for info on false bottom tanks and what can be done with frog vivs even on a small scale, look at this thread.... yes its a dart frog viv.. but this style of set up can be used for many other types of frog... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html

i would do alot of research into the frogs taht best suit you before starting on there enclosure.. and as already said if this isnt in the amphbians section its best of that you move it there or post a link in taht section to this thread and explaining what you wnat to do and what your looking for in your first frog... and they will be able to give you lots of suggestions!


----------



## jonboy8465 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks for all your advise, as requested i have moved over too http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/486149-i-use.html#post5921325


----------



## jef_b (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually, I should have suggested semi-aquatic frogs as a start! Sorry, my bad. The other option I was thinking you could use your tank for is a paludarium.


----------

